# Getting around Malaga



## ch1ckpea (Jul 22, 2015)

We arrived in Malaga yesterday and are staying centrally for a max of 2 months. We want to start looking at areas to move to once the 2 months is up and are wondering what is the best way to get around Malaga and the surrounding areas? We are pretty certain we don't want to be central and would prefer the East of Malaga to the West. 

Thanks


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

ch1ckpea said:


> We arrived in Malaga yesterday and are staying centrally for a max of 2 months. We want to start looking at areas to move to once the 2 months is up and are wondering what is the best way to get around Malaga and the surrounding areas? We are pretty certain we don't want to be central and would prefer the East of Malaga to the West.
> 
> Thanks


You would really need to hire a car to explore many of the inland villages, but there are regular and cheap bus services from Málaga to Rincon de la Victoria, Torre del Mar, Torrox, Nerja and Vélez-Málaga. You can check routes and times on the bus company website, www.alsa.es


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Ch1ckpea. Welcome to Malaga! 

Here is a great description of all the transportation options in and around Malaga city:

Malaga: Transportation around Malaga - TripAdvisor

You can also use Google Maps to plan trips by public bus, car and walking.


I've used the bus many times that Lynn is talking about to Rincon, and love it!


----------



## ch1ckpea (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks Lynn and AllHeart. We had thought about hiring a scooter because parking in central Malaga is difficult.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

There is also the train:
Fuengirola Train Timetable and Map


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> There is also the train:
> Fuengirola Train Timetable and Map


Which only serves the area to the West of Málaga and the OP said they were interested in looking East.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

The trains are described in the link I gave, and there are two cheap local train lines - one that runs west and one that runs inland. There is another train line that is intercity and cross country. Look under the section "train."

Malaga: Transportation around Malaga - TripAdvisor


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

The link I gave doesn't give much info on the Malaga Metro, which is what I think the Brits call the tube and North Americans the subway. Here's the link:

Página Oficial del Metro de Málaga - Metro de Málaga


----------

